# App issues with Netflix and Amazon



## bmwtech (11 mo ago)

I have been working with tech support to resolve a issue with my Edge. When I go to either Netflix or Amazon Prime, I will often get a error message that it is unable to play a movie. When I reboot the Tivo it will go back to working.
This is a issue on my first Edge purchased new in Sept. 2021 and now with my warrantee replacement box.

Issue happens when hard wired to ethernet or wireless, no network issues found.
Good bandwidth with no issues streaming once it is running.
No issues with older Tivo Premier a Tivo Stream 4K or Xfinity cable box on same network.
Will always work after rebooting Edge, may continue to work for a couple days or may not work after going out of streaming and back again.
Never any issues with Tivo +, U tube or other Streaming services.
On a couple of occasions, after rebooting I have had to log back into the services, most time I do not need to do that.
Today was the first time that I had it not run on Netflix but work on Prime
The "More Info" dialogue box for the fault in running Netflix allowed me to look at network settings and test the network. No issues found.

I am reaching out to tech support again but thought I would ask the Community for advise. I will be updating this thread as I learn more.

UPDATE
I finished another two phone calls to tech support and still have no issues resolved! The last thing they had me do was a complete reset and run guided setup again. I was hoping to get this case escalated to someone more knowledgeable, support agent said that would be the next step and I would be receiving a email. when I received my email it was just the standard email response. Very frustrating


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

This sounds exactly like my audio drop issue.

Ended up being a bad cable, but only intermittently. I had even received a replacement Edge. Tech support doesn’t know much for these edge-case issues.

maxing out on streams from other devices at the same time?

Anything else on network starting up or being plugged in at that time? I had this weird issue once where a loop back was happening and only the TiVos were affected 

someone else using your account?

trying to think of stuff not related to the TiVo…


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

bmwtech said:


> I have been working with tech support to resolve a issue with my Edge. When I go to either Netflix or Amazon Prime, I will often get a error message that it is unable to play a movie. When I reboot the Tivo it will go back to working.
> This is a issue on my first Edge purchased new in Sept. 2021 and now with my warrantee replacement box.
> 
> Issue happens when hard wired to ethernet or wireless, no network issues found.
> ...


I have been dealing with this with Netflix don't use Prime. If I restart the Tivo box it works. As soon as I quit and try say next day I have to restart it. Netflix says its because I have a projector. Tivo had uninstall and reinstall netflix and reset the cache. Nothing has worked.


----------

